# Bacon Cure



## olecrosseyes (Oct 31, 2015)

delete


----------



## olecrosseyes (Oct 31, 2015)

didn't work


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 31, 2015)

What didn't work?  The cure or the thread?


----------



## olecrosseyes (Oct 31, 2015)

Look here

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/237006/bacon-cure


----------

